
Twitter testing timelines that are not in chronological order - sparkzilla
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/twitter-is-testing-timelines-that-arent-in-chronological-order
======
DyslexicAtheist
twitter is becoming more and more like Facebook. actually when facebook
started deciding for me about what I wanted to see it made me abandon it and
move to twitter in the first place. sad to see twitter now going that way
also.

